# lyrics (iether it be poetry, hip hopitry, or otherwisitry) we shall see



## DoctorKaseanai (Oct 6, 2014)

Well im new to the forums as finally made a account from lurking in the threads.
It seems there are some who make a large amount of lyrics from there heads.
You could say i write on occasion when left to my own device.
I might post a few, or read some from you, not to "pwn" but give advice.

i would keep that up but it would get tacky, anyway lets see what we have whether you might need help with meter, pacing, or scheme. 
i hope i can help to some degree.

ps. if you request it and want to watch me fiddle a bit i will answer in rhyme (and chosen meter if you really hate me) on request. warning results may vary.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 7, 2014)

DoctorKaseanai said:


> Well im new to the forums as finally made a account from lurking in the threads.
> It seems there are some who make a large amount of lyrics from there heads.
> You could say i write on occasion when left to my own device.
> I might post a few, or read some from you, not to "pwn" but give advice.
> ...


Without context, melody and instruments, most song lyrics sound pretentious, too simple or just stupid.
I sometimes make up long melody patterns and word them and tbh they sound alright. I just never remember to jot them down and I can't write sheets so that's the end of them.

...
Lifetime in a moment I soar in the air
Everyone is flying and I know where.
Ground is closing fast as I close my eyes
I don't want to see us hit the ice.

We were the dirt road heroes
Who made their final turn
on a cold winter's day.
...


----------



## DoctorKaseanai (Oct 8, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Without context, melody and instruments, most song lyrics sound pretentious, too simple or just stupid.
> I sometimes make up long melody patterns and word them and tbh they sound alright. I just never remember to jot them down and I can't write sheets so that's the end of them.



Generally most lyrics sound a bit simple following some sort of ab ab, aa bb , or aac bbc, formats, its sorta how a good amount music can be played on he same *four chords*,  lyrics generally follow similar rhyme schemes. unlike music however lyrics tend to look like boring poetry unless you sing them and stress them to the song. its all in understanding how you want that line to be said.

 As for not jotting things down? This problem is actually the one that kept me from actually writing for a while. At first i would keep a notepad on me and jot down notes, but i would always forget the medody i had made and was writing the lyrics to. After a while i would learn to keep the record function on my phone handy. I would write down a song and then sing it. You dont have to even sound right the point is that you have enough of a melody recorded that you can remmember what the chords should be and where the lyrics get emphasis and correct vocal stresses. 

Many people think you need to be able to write sheet music to make music or lyrics . and to be honest it helps but simply learning pitch is all you need. Actually i remember using my phones pitch detector to write down notes for lyrics. it takes time to learn but it helps in the long run to learn notes for writing it down. That and you can finnally translate that middle school transcript for " marry had a little lamb" to a orchestral rock cover.


----------

